# Hop Combinations with Cascade...?



## Xander (6/2/16)

Just wondering how Cascade hops would work alongside Citra and Galaxy? I've never used it before...

I'm about to brew a beer I have done before, using Citra only.

I want to pimp it up a bit and put my own twist on it as it is a clone recipe. I thought some galaxy late in the boil would be good, but I want to throw some Cascade.

I was thinking maybe FWH some Cascade with the Citra, and maybe some for 15 mins? What about a small amount to dry hop?

Will these work together, or am I best to leave the Cascade out??


Thanks in advance!
Cheers :beer:


----------



## manticle (6/2/16)

Cascade is great on its own, with most/all us hops (simcoe, amarillo, chinook, citra, columbus, etc) and some euros like styrians or challenger.

Hard to go wrong with it really.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/16)

What Mant's said.

In the (sort of defunct) recipe DB, there's a recipe of mine for lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale - and in the thread, there's a recipe sans-Nelson Sauvin.

I now prefer it with Chinook (or possibly Simcoe, but I do prefer Chinook), Citra and Galaxy. I find that Chinook (or other "piney" "woody" type of hops) really makes it shine and takes the fizzy fruity softdrink aspect out of the beer, whilst still leaving all the goodies from having fruity hops in there.


----------



## timmi9191 (6/2/16)

I find cascade is a great background to any new world hop. Works great with citra, which I believe is the combo used in 2 birds sunset ale


----------



## Exile (6/2/16)

Brewing up an all grain Sierra Nevada Pale Ale tomorrow that has Citra, Centennial, French Aramis & Cascade in the ingredients 
shit just noticed - minus the Galaxy


----------



## CmdrRyekr (6/2/16)

Mosaic and Cascade go together like Cocaine and Waffles.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/2/16)

Cascade is one of those hops that has fantastic affinity with so many other such those mentioned above. (Writing this with a hop thief 7 in the glass) And all these combo's are just making me thirsty.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/2/16)

Kinda as above. Cascade is one of the few hops that seems to go with almost anything (depending on what you want to achieve, of course). 
You'll be totally fine to do as you suggest. 
Citra works with any New World hops. Cascade works with virtually everything. Galaxy can work with many New World hops, just be careful of how you treat it - ie: short steeping, so late in the boll or quick dry hopping. 
Good luck!


----------

